# Toro vs Ariens vs Cub cadet.



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi all. I am considering a new snowblower to replace my old Toro 421. I need something more reliable, with electric starr.I am looking for something in the 26" range. I have been considered Toro, Ariens, or Cub Cadet, but open to other suggestions.
Any pros and con of these three brands?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would place Toro and Ariens way above the cub cadet. They are made better, and more heavy duty. How much snow do you get, what composition is your driveway, and how big.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

How much snow do you get. How much area do you need to clear. How far do you need to throw it.
Toro and ariens make some tough machines. You may be able to get away with others. Honda, yamaha, .... make excellent machines that are also pricey. Maybe a lighter machine will work for you. What type of surface.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Being a fifty plus year user and owner of Toro snow removal products 
lets me say that you should stay with Toro and keep your existing 
snow mule as a back up machine.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

In terms of quality, Toro and Ariens are similar and CC is much lower,
However, the price of CC is pretty close to Toro and Ariens,

IMO, CC is hoping consumers will _assume_ that if the price is almost the same then quality must be almost the same

In graph form...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know where that above graph came from .... but the older machines were solid units.

The newer machines are not the older quality for sure, but maintenance, storage, operation goes a long way to how a machine will last.

I have many units, and also just picked up a new Cub Cadet, and I must say, I am impressed with the features, including zero turn, and look forward to putting it through its paces this winter.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

OP says: "I am considering a *new* snowblower"

So not sure why you are bringing up quality of older units?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

To make a recommendation, we need to know your location or expected annual snow fall, do you get many 8-12" snowfalls, wet heavy snow or fairly dry fluffy snow and size of driveway, sidewalks etc. 

What is your budget?

I agree that CC is not in the same league as Ariens and Toro. The Cub Cadets are made by MTD and are priced higher than MTD labeled machines. I think you get a better value with a MTD machine than a CC.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

" OP says: "I am considering a *new* snowblower" So not sure why you are bringing up quality of older units? "

To point out, as the OP stated, he has an older Toro, and as he is looking for a brand new machine, not to expect anything like his old one, as the brand new ones are not like any old one.

The new machines are all thinner gauge metal, thin cables instead of steel rods, and not built like the older units in general.

When it comes to brand new machines, it is all on how you treat it, maintain it, work it, store it and to use it as intended. Proper care will last any machine a long time. Which is how you should handle any unit, whether its new or old. Just look for one that has what you are looking for, and feels comfortable to you working it, and appeals to you.

People buy different makes of cars because of many reasons. Looks, price, features, quality, etc., etc..... bottom line, the sell many brand cars, like blowers, and you will get many people that swear by them being good, bad, etc.....

Many times I see people over pay for a unit that removes snow, just because they want to spend a lot of money on something new and have some bragging rights or something. .... Hey, if that's what you want to do, and you have the money, than by all means, go for it.

Myself, I would take an older one any day, and have restored many older ones, and most are still in my possession, unless I choose to sell and make more room for more restore/refurbishes to work on......

Just my 2 cents ...


----------



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

I live just outside Boston Ma. Our winters can be really bad, but sometimes kind of mild. Its not uncommon to have several 18" or larger storms per year. I own 3 Toro machines, a 421 with a Harbor freight predator motor, which actually throws snow like a champ, and 2 smaller 2 stroke machines. My driveway is roughly 50x25. I have the biggest driveway on my street, but smallest snowblower.
I eyeballed the 24" Toros at HD today and judging by the width they dont seem like much of an upgrade. I agree that some of the older machines are built better, and i am the kind of guy that usually gets something old and fixes it, which i am still not opposed to.
At this point, id like something that clears a wider path, and had electric start (i cant pull the starter the way i used to), and something i dont have to put a lot of work into.
I wouldn't mind spending $1000-$1500.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

New or used, you can get a lot of machine for 1000-1500 smackers.....

Start looking now if your going for new, as I understand the production and stock is down all around on many companies.

When spending that kind of money, you might want new, then you know what you get, and don't have to worry of how it was handled..... Unless of course you can turn a wrench, and are keen as to what to look for, as there can be some real used steals out there. All depends on a lot of factors, with your knowledge and skill set being among the top of the list.


----------



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

What about brands like Craftsman, Troy Built, Briggs and Stratton?


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

If you would not mind spending that much money, go nuts for an Ariens or a Toro.

Since you have quite a few blowers already, I would not be in a rush to pick one up. (Incidentally, the "Snowblower anonymous" group meets here every other Wednesday from 7pm-9pm, coffee and donuts provided.)

Seeing as how you say you can turn a wrench, it might not be a bad idea to look for a used one that you can fix up. I've turned to the dark side and have been picking up machines to restore or part out (depending on condition). I recently picked up a 10hp / 29 inch Noma with electric start for free at the curb. Granted, it is in pieces and will probably take about $100 (maybe) to get it running good again, but then I will have a pretty decent blower. Start keeping an eye on craigslist or Facebook marketplace. It is not uncommon for people who are moving south (Florida / another no-snow environment) to be selling stuff real cheap or even giving it away. You may be able to pick up a good running machine in nice shape for $200. Just keep your 421 as backup.

Some of the newer craftsman blowers do not look bad, but I would not be inclined to buy one. I question their durability. Anything sold at the big box stores today is usually not extremely durable, but will last for a while if you don't abuse it and keep it maintained.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Newer Craftsman and Troy-Bilt are made by MTD, I have owned all. They will do their job but are on the lower quality end, parts are available. The older Craftsman are Murray made and are good machines except the exit chute are rectangular and tend to clog.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Go to www.movingsnow.com to learn more and listen to Paul Sikemas reviews of snow removal mules/machines


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

If buying new, I would check out the Toro Power Max HD 828 OAE, Power Max 826 OXE, Ariens Deluxe 28 or the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO at your local dealers. They should be close to your price range. Get hands on them, compare build quality, chute mechanisms, different features etc.

If a used machine is also a consideration, consider Toro, Ariens, some HD Simplicity models, Honda. Look for a machine in good condition, that has been well maintained, stored indoors etc. There are some good deals out there, but they usually go fast, so check craigslist and Facebook often. Prices go up the closer you get to winter.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my machines are older, i've been using a toro 521 and a toro powerthrow 824 for a few years now. the 824 moves way more snow and gets the job done quicker than the 521 but the 521 is easy to move around and transport seeing that i have to go over to mom's and blow snow. if i were in the market a Toro 824 or one of the Ariens with a 24" bucket would be on my list of machines to buy


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Yeah Boston can get huge storms lately. Course other times not much at all. If I had a chance it would be a very powerful machine that I can trust in.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Inside the meaty part of the bell curve is the "good" two stage units for "most" people. This is a happy place for us in terms of quality, durability, value and capability. 

Toro Power Max and HD's
 Ariens Deluxe and Platinum Series
and a few others
To the left you've got the cheaper but still decent units

Husqvarna's
the CC's
Briggs/Snappers/Simplicities (if they are still making them???)
Ariens SNo Teks
and maybe a few others
To the right are the very expensive, exclusive units such as

Honda's
Yamaha's
Ariens Hydro Pro Commercials
and a few others
Then there are some that shouldn't be on the chart at all

Beasts
Powersmarts
Stanleys
and anything else that is 100% straight out of China. 
I'm tired of them and they dont deserve our $ anymore


----------



## Tall Timbers (Sep 15, 2021)

frankjc said:


> What about brands like Craftsman, Troy Built, Briggs and Stratton?


Both of my Troy-Bilts have been kinda okay (I work snowblowers really hard) but they both had pressure pins either break or fall out which affected moving the chute. I couldn't figure out an easy way to replace these particular pressure pins so I've been using cotter pins which buys a little time until they break. They don't throw as far as I would like but other than that they've been dependable for 10-12 years now, and I really do work them to death. The Craftman blowers I've owned were never quite up to the job. The two I had were both on the lower end of quality, IMO.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tall Timbers said:


> Both of my Troy-Bilts have been kinda okay (I work snowblowers really hard) but they both had pressure pins either break or fall out which affected moving the chute. I couldn't figure out an easy way to replace these particular pressure pins so I've been using cotter pins which buys a little time until they break. They don't throw as far as I would like but other than that they've been dependable for 10-12 years now, and I really do work them to death. The Craftman blowers I've owned were never quite up to the job. The two I had were both on the lower end of quality, IMO.


Try adding a rubber impeller kit to the impeller blades to increase the throwing distance.


----------



## Tall Timbers (Sep 15, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Try adding a rubber impeller kit to the impeller blades to increase the throwing distance.


I plan to try that when I can find a good piece of rubber that I can cut up to make it myself. I guess they sell the kits. I watched a couple of videos related to adding those kits and the difference is phenomenal.

I live on a hillside so on the backside of the development when we have a heavy snow year my Troy-Bilts weren't throwing far enough so I was ending up with a high wall of snow that the blowers couldn't throw over. I just need a little more distance and I suspect the new blower (Ariens) will give that to me... but I still want to try adding the rubber pieces to the impeller on one of the older blowers and see how it goes.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you have a Tractor Supply? They sell baling belts. I went to a local rubber place.


----------



## Tall Timbers (Sep 15, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Do you have a Tractor Supply? They sell baling belts. I went to a local rubber place.


No, but sometimes I travel to places that have Tractor Supplys. Thanks for mentioning that. Now I know where to look for some good material for the job.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Baling belts have reinforced fibers in them, the belting, so they last longer than solid rubber.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

I owned a couple of Jacobsens, a Yard Machine, Craftsman, and then I bought a new Ariens Deluxe 28 a couple of years ago. The current Cub Cadets were a lot like the Craftsman I owned, and that is not a good thing. The plastic panel which can chip at the shifter detents, the spring loaded speed shifter which gets stiffer the further you pull it back, etc. Nice yellow paint though. 

But so to talk about the Ariens D28. Here's what I like-
a) The machine is able to ingest the full cut without creating another roll of snow which will need to be cleaned up. One pass, and the driveway is clean.
b) AutoTurn is the bomb. Works like a champ. 
c) The throwing distance is excellent. It will throw the stated 50 ft with good snow and calm conditions.
d) It is easy to modify the chute rotation system to gain another 15 degrees (approx) rotation in both directions. Handy for the end of the driveway or if your house extends in front of the garage.
e) Treat yourself to the hand warmers. Yeah, it's too much for what you get, but pay once for the Ariens grips and be done. When it's -15F and windy, you'll be glad you did.
f) The drive belt system has excellent shielding to route the water away from the belts. In two season, not once have the belts slipped. On the old MTD products, it was a constant thing.
g) Not too loud.

Downsides...
a) The controls are kinda weird at first, but you'll get used to them. The newest models might be a different layout though- I saw a picture on a different thread and it looks like the new models have a different control design. (see the thread about the Ariens LED lights)
b) The engine runs basically two speeds- idle or wide open. If you live somewhere and want to slow the engine to reduce the throw distance, it's a little dicey because the deflector only does so much.

Hope all this helps and have fun with the new snowblower!


----------



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

I keep going back the the Toro power max 826. I went to HD to eyeball a what they had on display. They had the 824, no 826. It seemed nice but being 24", it does not seem like enough of an upgrade, i think 26" is a good size.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

home despot is evil as far selling snow blowers and I proved it. I will not buy anything from home despot anymore.

Buy the 826 from an actual Toro dealer because you will be able to obtain warrantee service much quicker.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Toro Toro Toro,……


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

I bought my Ariens from Home Depot. It was an ok experience, but things could easily go sideways if there is a problem. Yes, you can return the machine to HD for a full refund within 30 days if you change your mind. However- if you need warranty or service, do understand that HD does not service any equipment at their stores. Instead, HD ships the machines to who knows where, and you can expect to wait 4 to 6 weeks for your machine's return. If you buy locally, I think you'll get much better service.


----------



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

Still overthinking this. I got to see the Toro 826 in person, seems to have a lot of plastic, where the chute connects to the body is a big piece of plastic. The joystick is a big piece of plastic too. Kind of worries me, seems like it would break in the cold. . I like the way it operates the direction of the chute though.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Yea I think your over thinking it. I have a 2019 power max 826 it’s the best snow blower I have owned. I like the ergonomics of the machine. Handles great, very good power , I like the ACS and no sear pins Quick stick is awesome.Best thing to do is try them all go kick some tires. I had a cub cadet for about 15 years and a chieftain before that but the Toro is a quality machine and I would recommended it. Ariens good machine also. Good luck what ever you choose.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Get over it, the analysis paralysis. Not all plastics break in the cold. In fact, some plastics have very good impact strenght even at low temps.


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

frankjc said:


> Still overthinking this. I got to see the Toro 826 in person, seems to have a lot of plastic, where the chute connects to the body is a big piece of plastic. The joystick is a big piece of plastic too. Kind of worries me, seems like it would break in the cold. . I like the way it operates the direction of the chute though.


Don’t worry about the Toro’s plastic, they know what they’re doing. I have owned multiple blowers from multiple brands most recently the Toro 826 OAE and Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. You won’t go wrong with either of those two brands so just chose the one that has a dealer that you like close by. I don’t subscribe to the idea the MTD made brands are total crap but I’ve used them and do believe that they are a step down in quality.

If you do need a blower I would pull the trigger pretty soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Cub Cadet has a fairly poor reputation and I would not buy one myself. The largest Honda dealer in the West Kootenays in BC carries Cub Cadet, and the blowers sit in the showroom long after the Hondas are gone.

I never asked why this Honda dealer carries Cub cadet, but I did ask a guy working in the shop what he thought of their blowers and he literally chuckled. Not a good chuckle.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

frankjc said:


> Still overthinking this. I got to see the Toro 826 in person, seems to have a lot of plastic, where the chute connects to the body is a big piece of plastic. The joystick is a big piece of plastic too. Kind of worries me, seems like it would break in the cold. . I like the way it operates the direction of the chute though.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello frankjc,

Being a 50 plus year owner and user of Toro snow throwers "you need not worry" about the plastic parts like the slick stick/chute and spout control or the chute and spout because they use a high density molecular plastic to make this parts which makes them very strong and and unaffected by the cold. 

They use this heavy dense injection molded plastic as it spins easier and it is lighter allowing the joy stick to spin it more easily too. As the chute will have to deal with heavy snow and ice being ejected up through the chute and under the spout the heavy dense plastic they use for the homeowner using the smaller models is better as the plastic is unaffected by the cold let alone freezing temperatures.

All you need now is several cans of Fluid Film in the aerosol can to coat the augers, the impeller, impeller housing and the chute to make them more slippery to reduce any chance of plugging and to double your casting distance.

If you have the time and a warm place to work you can purchase a lambs wool paint mitt and a quart of Fluid Film to coat everything that contacts snow with at least three coats of Fluid Film letting it dry between coats or if you are lazy like me use your kerosene fired salamander space heater that sounds like 747 taking off to dry the Fluid Film between coats. In using the aerosol spray cans of Fluid Film you can use the paint mitt to spread the fluid film around more too.

There is no need to worry you just need to learn how to use a 2 stage snow blower to your advantage the easy way.

Don't tell anybody but I want to show you how to clear snow the easy way and Kill off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feed the little moat monsters every time you have to deal with a big dump of snow or a small dump of the white stuff.

Use SeaFoam or Stabil to treat your gasoline to help keep it fresh. 


1. fire up your snow mule and let it run for a few minutes to warm up.
2. make sure you have an aerosol can of Fluid Film in your coat pocket to use 
3. make your first pass down the driveway slowly to clear a path to the end
4. when you meet up with the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER take half cuts to the end of the driveway entrance in the direction of traffic throwing the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTERS remains in the direction of traffic flow only to avoid having the plow push it back in your driveway and feed the little moat monsters with its remains.
5. don't hesitate to spray Fluid Film on the impeller and in the impeller housing to keep it slick. 
6. when you are done getting rid of the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feeding the little moat monsters you can take half cuts up the driveway to flush out the salt brine out of the cross auger housing and have fresh snow flush put the salt on each pass up and down the driveway.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm sure you folks are right about modern plastics, but they bug me too. Older Toro's had no plastic, why the change? Functionality or cost? Top Simplicity and Ariens eschew plastic. Do Honda and Yamaha use plastic? (thats a question, I don't know).


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

One thing about a good old Ariens, they can really take a beating and still keep going strong.


----------

